# fuel and wiring problem with se-r, pics included



## john 85 (Jul 27, 2004)

This is my first post here so, hello. I bought this 94 se-r back in april and it has worked great for the past 3 months with the exception of a few small things. I even managed to pull a 15.5 at 89 mph which seems pretty good considering its bone stock.....

now for the problem....

on some night about a week ago the car decided it didnt want to start so my friend towed it back to my house behind his truck. I suspected it wasnt getting any fuel so the next day i ripped the fuel filter off and it was so clogged all the fuel inside of it wouldnt come out of the outlet part of it. I replaced it but still got nothing. 

I took it to the dealer and they quoted it as "found no power from ECM to fuel pump, also found wires damaged near ECM, recommed fuel pump, ECM and wire repair" 

of course im not going to have it fixed there because its a crazy amount of money but i found the wire situation they were talking about when i got the car back home, on a tow truck.

here are some pictures of the shitty wiring job some one who had the car before me did for some reason: 










all these sodered wires go to the fuel pump relay. A black wire that runs to the other side of the motor is spliced into the red wire that comes out of the relay. the black and yellow wire is cut in half then just a wire connecting them again is soddered in. 

Here is a picture of where the black wire runs off the red one comming out of the relay to the other side of the motor :










The mechanic at the dealer mentioned that this wire runs to the AAC valve, maybe the ACC valve, i cant remember. I have no idea why this is wired like this but the mechanic also said i would need a new fuel pump and ECM becasue the ECM isnt sending a signal to the pump. 

I was thinking it could just be the relay or the wiring but I am kinda new to working on computer controled cars. :redface: I am also convinced that the fuel pump is screwed because the fuel filter was so clogged.

ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED, THANKS.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

holy crap. ill have a wiring diagram sent to you if you email me [email protected]


----------



## john 85 (Jul 27, 2004)

nxchef said:


> holy crap. ill have a wiring diagram sent to you if you email me [email protected]


email sent


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

diagram sent to ya


----------



## john 85 (Jul 27, 2004)

hmm I wonder if i could just take out all the extra wiring and peice the stock wired back together...


----------

